# how low....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

can I go with G/C without camber plates ?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd worry about strut bottoming before excessive camber from lowering if I were you.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

yes, but your tires will wear uneven and turning won't be as good. i still havent put my camber plates on (i got them a month after i lowered my car) and it's been a couple of months since i lowered it 1.5" with g/c. my tires wear slightly uneven and turning is quite as good, but i just haven't been able to come up with time to put them on. well anyway good luck


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You can raise your car on GC's if you want I think. It all depends on how low you bring it.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

kwertis said:


> yes, but your tires will wear uneven and turning won't be as good. i still havent put my camber plates on (i got them a month after i lowered my car) and it's been a couple of months since i lowered it 1.5" with g/c. my tires wear slightly uneven and turning is quite as good, but i just haven't been able to come up with time to put them on. well anyway good luck



I'm with you. Mie's dropped about 2" and I have the camber plates sitting on my floor next to me as I type. Just make sure you get them along with Rear shock mounts and some good bump rubbers. The front and rear mounts (gc and motivational respectively) will give you an extra inch of suspension travel, and the koni bump rubbers will greatly reduce the harsh bottomin out feeling, and keep you from blowing them up.


----------

